# Lonsdales



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

As I have been smoking more and more thinner cigars I thought I might try a couple Lonsdales that I have not tried yet. I was thinking of picking up a box each of:

Rafael Gonzales Lonsdales
Saint Luis Rey Lonsdales

Anyone out there have some experience with these cigars I would like to here your opinion or point me to another Lonsdale you feel is better.

Thanks


----------



## JohnP (Apr 11, 2005)

I like the RG, ERDM and Monte lonsdales. Though not a cervantes, there are other sizes close to this that are great. Partagas 898, LGC #2 and siglo V all come to mind. These are slightly larger at 6.75x43. Lots of good choices!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> As I have been smoking more and more thinner cigars I thought I might try a couple Lonsdales that I have not tried yet. I was thinking of picking up a box each of:
> 
> Rafael Gonzales Lonsdales
> Saint Luis Rey Lonsdales
> ...


Grab the RG Lonsdales while you can. They are on the cut list.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

I like the ERdM lonsdales have a nice finish, partagas 898s nice and strong, and the H.upmanns have nice flavor, those RG are ok, but like peter sed they are on that cut list (EFF THAT CUT LIST). THEY ARE ALL NICE


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I really like the lonsdale size. In fact, I can't think of one I don't like. And aren't they both the RG and the SLR on the cut list (freaking rediculous)?


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks like I have quite a few to try.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

croatan said:


> I really like the lonsdale size. In fact, I can't think of one I don't like. And aren't they both the RG and the SLR on the cut list (freaking rediculous)?


:tpd: That is one size they are all winners.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

the ss#1's i have been puffing on since last christmas are fabulous...one of those rare boxes were every smoke is better than the ones before.

tho not a true lonsdale it is close enough.

derrek


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

zemekone said:


> I like the ERdM lonsdales have a nice finish, partagas 898s nice and strong, and the H.upmanns have nice flavor, those RG are ok, but like peter sed they are on that cut list (EFF THAT CUT LIST). THEY ARE ALL NICE


I really like the lonsdale size as well, I have had the Monte #1, and that was a fabulous smoke. Alas, I have no more and they have been replaced by #4's - same smoke, only more ephemeral....


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Lonsdales are good. Upmann lonsdales from 01 are around and are great right now.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

partagas lonsdales are awesome.
so are the SLR lonsdales, i've had 2 from drills stash that were both excellent.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Both great choices for they are great cigars and going away so get them while the gettin's good.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

The SLR lonsdales with age are great!

~Mark


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Rafael Gonzales Lonsdales are one of the best lonsdale formats around imo.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

RG on the cut list? are you serious?

one of my very favorite cigars...


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

Baric said:


> Rafael Gonzales Lonsdales are one of the best lonsdale formats around imo.


I bought 4 boxes of these when they where on sale.....there 06 and have been in my humi for about two weeks...they have yet to impress me.....when should they start coming around?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

stickman said:


> I bought 4 boxes of these when they where on sale.....there 06 and have been in my humi for about two weeks...they have yet to impress me.....when should they start coming around?


You may just not like them that much... They should be good to go right now.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

98 Boli Londsdales are out there still. They are superb. Kind of a finesse cigar. SLR can be very good also. Pretty mild. If you want a stronger smoke the Party 898 is great with a few years. If you want something in the middle strength wise, SigloV's are very good with 5 years. I have no problem finding these from 2001. They are a bit expensive though.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I just got a whiff of a box of '02 RG Lonsdales and, man, if that wasn't the finest expression of dark chocolate barnyard that I've ever smelled. Wish I could try one right now....

This promises to warrant a review soon.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I had an Older SLR lonsdale... It was great.

It's a great size over all, IMO.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Lonsdale (and thereabouts) may be my favorite vitola: more than a corona, less than a churchill. Can you ask for anything more? Been fond of all I've tried. The SLR is great ... a little on the lighter side of medium, if memory serves right. Like zemekone said, the ERDM are really nice too with a delightful finish. Partagas lonsdale is good ... and the 898V is, perhaps, my favorite current production cigar. IMHO, you can't go wrong b/c even if you don't like it, you can find someone who will.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> :tpd: That is one size they are all winners.


When they draw well they have a wonderful flavor. My favorite Lonsdale is the ERDM. I was gifted one about year ago by CBF and it was STELLAR!

ATL


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

IHT said:


> *partagas lonsdales are awesome*.
> so are the SLR lonsdales, i've had 2 from drills stash that were both excellent.


Oh yes...esp. from the 50 cabs


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Have a few ERDM Lonsdales from '98 left.... Damn tasty


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

I like the Boli Lonsdales and though not a true lonsdale the Hoyo des Dieux is a fantastic smoke.

I agree with the previous sentiments. Given the choice between a Lonsdale and a Robusto I would go with the Lonsdale almost any time. Unfortunately the market doesn't agree with my sentiments.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Lonnies are my new favorite size.
Tried my 1st '03 SLR with a buddy on Sat; Out-freaking-standing.
Gotta find some Boli's :tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Favorites include the Partagas Lonsdales (Cabinet), SLRs from the early 90s, and the ERDMs from the late 70s / early 80s. Fresh - I like the Bolis.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Should be getting some '05 VR Calssicos any day now, and have a box of RG Lonsdales from '02 en route.
Lonsdales are such a "gengtlemanly" smoke- I love the fact that you're wasting the smoke if you don't take it slow and concentrate on it.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

stickman said:


> I bought 4 boxes of these when they where on sale.....there 06 and have been in my humi for about two weeks...they have yet to impress me.....when should they start coming around?


At least another year, maybe two!

Johnny


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> Rafael Gonzales Lonsdales
> Saint Luis Rey Lonsdales


I have both and think they're excellent values with tons of aging potential. The ERDM is, to my tastes, a tad more relishing, but only by a gorilla's hair


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

muziq said:


> I have both and think they're excellent values with tons of aging potential. The ERDM is, to my tastes, a tad more relishing, but only by a gorilla's hair


I was wondering when you'd chime in on this topic! :ss


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

not sure if i missed it - but did anyone mention the por larranaga alemania release? really nice cigar, even when young. spicy right now. and of course, the RG - just love 'em. also, i basically consider the siglo III a lonsdale...


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> I just got a whiff of a box of '02 RG Lonsdales and, man, if that wasn't the finest expression of dark chocolate barnyard that I've ever smelled. Wish I could try one right now....
> 
> This promises to warrant a review soon.


Nice to see this old thread show up again. I have since had an RG Lonsdale, and I was thoroughly impressed. Awesome earthy and grassy flavor with a tiny bit of sweetness in the background. My only complaint was that it hit Bittersville a little too early, otherwise this would have been a Booker nub.

I would say to go ahead and try one - why not? At least you can guage your expectations for future aging.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> Fresh - I like the Bolis.


Too bad they're discontinued.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

audio1der said:


> a box of RG Lonsdales from '02 en route.


These are excellent.:ss


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Late 05 RG lonsdales are rockin. Very unique flavor.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Sandman said:


> Late 05 RG lonsdales are rockin. Very unique flavor.


:tpd:

Love them RGs!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

RG Lonsdale is the epitome of Lonsdales, even has his picture on it. I like the unique packaging as well. It's one of the few cigars that is preferred really fresh or a couple years old. The time in between can be hit or miss. I find it to have an herbaceous and grassy flavor. Very well rolled; I am down to about 4 of them…

Can’t go wrong with a Lonsdale, that is for sure.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> RG Lonsdale is the epitome of Lonsdales, even has his picture on it. I like the unique packaging as well. It's one of the few cigars that is preferred really fresh or a couple years old. The time in between can be hit or miss. I find it to have an herbaceous and grassy flavor. Very well rolled; I am down to about 4 of them&#8230;
> 
> Can't go wrong with a Lonsdale, that is for sure.


hey, moses - do you mean 4 sticks or 4 boxes? or, should i even ask?! lol...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

thebiglebowski said:


> hey, moses - do you mean 4 sticks or 4 boxes? or, should i even ask?! lol...


Sticks


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

omowasu said:


> Nice to see this old thread show up again. I have since had an RG Lonsdale, and I was thoroughly impressed. Awesome earthy and grassy flavor with a tiny bit of sweetness in the background. My only complaint was that it hit Bittersville a little too early, otherwise this would have been a Booker nub.


Some end like that, most don't!

A real nice treat while they last. :dr


----------

